

An actual Turing machine - samratjp
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/03/an_actual_turing_machine.html

======
aarongough
I think this is a re-post, but nonetheless:

Has anyone else noticed how beautiful the simple font is that the machine
creates for the 1s and 0s? Not that it's any surprise though... The whole
thing reeks of amazing attention to detail and the end result looks fantastic!

~~~
mhb
_I think this is a re-post_

Indeed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1255045>

~~~
bockris
Also <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1221668>

------
ryanjmo
Now if someone could create a Non-Deterministic Turing Machine; that would be
much cooler.

------
petev
holy sh*t. that's amazing.

